# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > The Copperhead Forum >  Crawfish

## DJNOS1978

image.jpgimage.jpg

30 parts, 24-28 hours, 50 microns

----------


## curious aardvark

given that you presumably painted it. Why 50 microns ? why not 200 and print it in 7 hours ?

----------


## DJNOS1978

Good question. I didn't plan on having it painted. It was about 30 parts total and was put together by my partner. He then painted it.

----------


## DJNOS1978

But I was also going for quality.

----------

